# IPV Mini Impresses



## rogue zombie (12/1/15)

Rip likes it...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (12/1/15)

I like the look of it but they should scrap the 'mini' from the name though, nothing mini about this device lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/1/15)

Yip.
It is a nice size though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (12/1/15)

Awesome mod. A teeny bit bigger than istick 50w so it's still pretty compact. Yihi Chip winner

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (12/1/15)

really like the look of this mod , looks very comfortable in hand .... 

I just wish all manufacturers would LISTEN and put the charging port to the side somewhere .... 

hmmm , wonder if Rip will do a comparison between all the 'mini' devices ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

